# Methyl Masterdrol V2



## ATFCanine (Jan 1, 2008)

Anybody know how this compares to the old M-Masterdrol or another supplement I found is CTD Labs Supervol CTD Labs Supervol :: 90 Caps at FitFuel.com

2a, 17a di-methyl etiocholan 3-one, 17b-ol  Basically, looking for the closes M 1-T supplement (miss that stuff) I've been using omnevol for a while and its pretty decent for me. 

Thanks!!


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 1, 2008)

omnevol has three steriods in it so it should work pretty good


----------



## ATFCanine (Jan 1, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> omnevol has three steriods in it so it should work pretty good


 
Yeah, for me its been great. I think I'm just getting kind of used to it and wanted to try something new. I've never done any of the masterdrol products (except for the m1-t when it was legal and it was the best). Seen some good reviews on the liquid masterdrol and masterdrol V2 and now I guess LG came out with the new Methyl Masterdrol V2 which is supposed to be the newest product. Have you had a chance to use it?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 1, 2008)

No i learned my lesson the hard way with Legal Gear alot of the new products use names of past stuff that worked well these new compounds do not as i found out with M 1-D only gained zits.

What are you taking for pct with the omnevol that stuff is killer on liver and lipids


----------



## ATFCanine (Jan 1, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> No i learned my lesson the hard way with Legal Gear alot of the new products use names of past stuff that worked well these new compounds do not as i found out with M 1-D only gained zits.
> 
> What are you taking for pct with the omnevol that stuff is killer on liver and lipids


 
I'm taking novedex xt. For my next cycle I was going to use Arimevol I heard its supposed to be really good especially with omnevol. So you think that M-Masterdrol V2 stuff is crap? What about the Supervol, the compound is 2a, 17a di-methyl etiocholan 3-one, 17b-ol. I don't know much about these but after looking into the defenitions it seemed pretty good


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ATFCanine said:


> I'm taking novedex xt. For my next cycle I was going to use Arimevol I heard its supposed to be really good especially with omnevol. So you think that M-Masterdrol V2 stuff is crap? What about the Supervol, the compound is 2a, 17a di-methyl etiocholan 3-one, 17b-ol. I don't know much about these but after looking into the defenitions it seemed pretty good




Not trying to flame you but you need to do alot more research you are going to cause yourself some serious problems Novedex XT is garbarge it is not Nolva. Do you realize your taking a oral steriod that has 3 methyl's in it? You are going to get gyno and that would be the least of your problems.

Get yourself a SERM and stop the steriods to you have ALOT more knowledge you could not have picked a worse compound to mess with. Please get yourself a SERM go to your doctor to make sure you are alright


----------



## ATFCanine (Jan 1, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Not trying to flame you but you need to do alot more research you are going to cause yourself some serious problems Novedex XT is garbarge it is not Nolva. Do you realize your taking a oral steriod that has 3 methyl's in it? You are going to get gyno and that would be the least of your problems.
> 
> Get yourself a SERM and stop the steriods to you have ALOT more knowledge you could not have picked a worse compound to mess with. Please get yourself a SERM go to your doctor to make sure you are alright


 
Damn. I thought Novedex XT was good for that kind of stuff (at least thats what the guy at my gym told me). I do have to read up on this. I thought the real nolva is only used with real anabolic steroids. I can get some of the real nolva (TAMOXIFEN) no prob. Thanks man


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ATFCanine said:


> Damn. I thought Novedex XT was good for that kind of stuff (at least thats what the guy at my gym told me). I do have to read up on this. I thought the real nolva is only used with real anabolic steroids. I can get some of the real nolva (TAMOXIFEN) no prob. Thanks man



But you are taking anabolic steriods and 3 of them with that stuff just take care of yourself


----------



## quark (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a good thread to gain a little knowledge. Check out the PCT section of "Superdrol For Dummies".
 Look into Cycle Support or Life Support from Anobolic Innovations istead of trying to scrape together all the Hawthorn Berry, Milk Thistle, etc., etc. Makes life a lot easier.
 Good Luck.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Jan 2, 2008)

jchappj said:


> This is a good thread to gain a little knowledge. Check out the PCT section of "Superdrol For Dummies".
> Look into Cycle Support or Life Support from Anobolic Innovations istead of trying to scrape together all the Hawthorn Berry, Milk Thistle, etc., etc. Makes life a lot easier.
> Good Luck.




SWEET! There is other stuff out there that will save you from having to take like 30 pills a day to keep the liver up and running? At least stonger to deal with the oral steroids that is! Will this Cycle Support help with M1T as well?


----------

